# Microware - Am I missing something?



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought an assortment of old kitchen items in an auction the other day for $5. In some of the boxes, I have found this microwave cookware by Anchor Hocking called Microware. I was looking around on ebay and it seems there is a small market for it. There is a bundt pan, a few muffin pans, bacon rack thingies, and some other things.

Now, I've never been a big mircrowave user so is there another purpose for these things that I don't know or do people really like cooking muffins in a microwave? 

Sorry if I'm asking a dumb question but I'm just a little baffled.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

they can be used for pet dishes or plants sewing stuff in each little cup or paper clips and other things you use in a desk how about other craft things or measure individual spices for a dish into each cup how about freezing individual servings of a food or eggs or baby food


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I use to have some and on the bottom it said it could be used in a regular oven up to I believe 400 degrees. Cakes useually cook at about 350 or 375, in a regular oven. Just make sure it says so on the bottom.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't that thing for poached eggs?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no it's a muffin pan for a microwave. i have one just like it. can't stand microwave muffins. thanks for the ideas Windblown. i'll use it in my sewing room .~Georgia.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

do you have the large bowl with the clear vented lid? It's to make microwave popcorn without oil. It works really well and we've had ours for years.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Hillbillygal, I have one of the angel food pans like that and never could figure out why they made it, either. I'm pretty sure you couldn't bake an angel food cake in the microwave, even if you wanted to. I don't really know why I even kept it. It's just a waste of space.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I used it for holding craft paints when I did painting on dried gourds. I don't have it anymore, but I do have several different sizes of casserole bowls with clear hard plastic tops. Also have 2 different sizes of bacon grills and an assortment of small individual cooking containers with clear hard plastic lids. I use all these to hold leftovers in the fridge and then pop into the microwave for reheating.

I'm careful about the type of containers I put in the microwave to heat. I can't imagine not having these microware containers. I have a microwave cabinet full of these. I thought everyone else did too...


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

SS, I use glass Pyrex bowls in the microwave. They come with plastic lids for storage. Lately I've seen Rubbermaid glass bowls on tv. I'm going to take a look at those. They have the easy find lids. 

You can see them here~
http://www.rubbermaid.com/category/pages/ProductDetail.aspx?Prod_ID=RP091945&CatName=FoodStorage


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Gayle in KY said:


> SS, I use glass Pyrex bowls in the microwave. They come with plastic lids for storage. Lately I've seen Rubbermaid glass bowls on tv. I'm going to take a look at those. They have the easy find lids.
> 
> You can see them here~
> http://www.rubbermaid.com/category/pages/ProductDetail.aspx?Prod_ID=RP091945&CatName=FoodStorage


Those look great. Are they heavy like glass? I have trouble lifting and holding onto heavy glass pieces like Pyrex.

Here's an image of the kind of microware I have. I have all these pieces plus more, but I really do use all of them and have for years now. 
http://www.kaptnkarl.com/ebay/eb2698b.jpg


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Gayle - When all the kids were still home, the angel food pan was my go to for meatloaf when it was too hot to heat the oven up. (if it's like mine was - solid bottom, not lift off like my metal angel food cake pan) They all preferred the meatloaf done in the microwave, and it cooked in under 20 minutes - great on hot humid days with DH being a meat and potato hot meal kind of guy. I never mastered cakes or cupcakes/muffins in microwave - repurposed the cookware or passed it on. (wore out the meatloaf pan tho)


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I bought a microwave cupcake pan in a thrift store for 25 cents and used it- once. Never again.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm gonna keep the leftover plates but I think the muffin pans and other stuff may find their way to ebay, lol!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a similar "find". I kept a square cooker w/a good lid for storing, then warming leftovers, and donated the rest of the stuff. We had a hotdog cooker we tried a few times, but like a midgey electric grill so much better. Doing actual cooking doesn't seem to have caught on w/many folks. Of course manufacturers must have been hopeful, hence the plethora of pans & cookbooks. Sue


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When microwave ovens first became available all the "special" microwave cooking dishes were promoted as "necessary" so many of us bought a bunch of the junk used it once, shoved it into the back of the cupboard and eventually garaged saled or donated it. Worthless, useless, expensive junk.


----------



## PotterMom (3 mo ago)

Yes, this is an old thread, but I love my MicroWare Bundt cake pan and have always used it in the REGULAR oven. If you have MicroWare, it’s oven safe, so don’t send it to the land fill.


----------

